# Venge Vias Disc...



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Let the rumors begin...there's a couple page discussion over on WW forum, but thought I would post this picture here as well....


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

mile2424 said:


> Let the rumors begin...there's a couple page discussion over on WW forum, but thought I would post this picture here as well....


I'm beginning to think Specialized kind of botched it with some aspects of the VIAS. There seems to have been several redesigns in a short amount of time. Not too popular with the pros and with a weight penalty and braking issues. 

Hopefully through all these redesigns they work on getting the weight down to make it more competitive with the new Madone. 

Not a huge fan of disks on road bikes but if it somehow improves the other aspects of the bike it might be worth it.


----------



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

Disc brakes would be a nice improvement. The Venge Vias scares me because of the awful brake mounting places. It - almost - makes self-servicing impossible.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

The idea of adding MORE weight to kind of fix what made it heavy ... and more drag to what was supposed to be the last word in aero .... the whole thing is just making me sad.
I don't want to like Trek bikes. I just don't.


----------

